# smoked trout



## ronald (Feb 8, 2011)

Is it best to use a water pan? I have never used one but if it makes trout better I sure want to try it?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 8, 2011)

I smoke a LOT of trout, and I do not use a water pan (I do use one for most other smokes, though).  I hot smoke (225 - 250*) for 1.5 - 2 hours until the fish flakes with a fork.  This produces a slightly dry texture which we prefer.  (This is really great on crackers with cream cheese!)  Water pans generally help keep temps stable and keeps the moisture level up during long smokes.  I butterfly the trout, salt & pepper and place on the grate skin side up (unless fileted).


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 8, 2011)

My buddy made some smoked Lake Trout, and he smothered it with mayonaise, Yes Mayonaise!!

Sounds weird, but the mayo kept the fish from drying out and it was awesome!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2011)

Yep we have used mayo on salmon, then grilled it, haven't tried it on smoked salmon yet.


----------

